# K2 Maysis boot sizing ideas?



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The shell may be the same size but he liner is different. A size 8 will have a size 8 liner, not an 8.5...it is not just a thicker footbed (that is a ski boot trick, not snowboard).


----------

